# Need diet for weight gain



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am rehabbing three little house finches while my rehabber friend is away currently. I have had these babies for 4-5 weeks now. They refuse to eat finch seed and now have 1-2 that are getting very weak. Why? The one hasn't gained much weight at all and is back sitting on a heating pad again. Please help ASAP

Thank You 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, something is definitely wrong. At 4-5 weeks they should be picking up some seed. Have you stopped handfeeding them? What have they been fed besides seed. What about fluids.

Personally, if it were me, I'd soak some dry dog food right away and try to get a few small pieces in them. Are they gaping at all for you?

Please tell us more of exactly how you've been handling them.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am at my wits end with these birds. About a week or week 1/2 ago I started to try to ween them back from feeding so much and cut down the number of feedings per day as I reduced their feedings they start getting weak. They have a shallow bowl of water and Fresh finch feed. I have been soaking kitten food all along with their baby bird food. Today I seen 1 finch starting to pick at seeds but only the one. They are not gaping for me. Typical mouths wide open ready for feeding is all. I'm at a loss with these babies, never had babies that were so difficult as these ones. I have had them for 5 weeks now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Gaping is the same thing as opening their mouths wide. If they are not ready to wean then go back to feeding them several times a day. They will wean themselves eventually. It just takes patience. These little guys are usually very easy to raise and very hearty for the most part. I should have expanded on my first post that yes, they should be pecking at seed some now but if they were hatchlings when you got them you have to continue feeding them.

If they were hatchlings (no feathers) when you got them they are too young to wean totally. You will have to continue feeding them and leave the seed in the bowl for them. Make sure you give them small bits of fruit like grapes (peeled for right now), along with the regular food. NO AVACADOS.

Go to www.starlingtalk.net and look up what they feed sparrows and starlings. A finch can eat the same thing. 

Is your rehabber friend on an extended vacation? You have to be licensed to care for finches.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

She had to take an emergency flight to Washington to be with her Mom who is currently with hospice there passing with Cancer. When I talked to her day before yesterday they didn't think she was going to make it thru this week. I am currently waiting for my permit and Licence.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry about your friend's Mother's illness. I know this is a horrible time for her and I will certainly remember her in my prayers. I'm glad you're getting your license. I know that even after I got mine I still had to ask my mentor rehabber what to do about many things. Even though I no longer rehab songbirds, I still try to learn new things because we occasionally have to temporarily rehab a songbird from our yard until I can get it to my rehabber.

You probably already know that weaning a baby bird is probably the hardest thing to do in the entire process. They can be stubborn as little mules but the important thing is to keep their nourishment going in the process.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know if this will help with finches, but extra probiotics will help fatten them up and make them hungry, which may help instill their desire to learn to self feed.


----------

